# John Deere 14t square baler knotter



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a John Deere 14t baler that works great except it seems to be tying the RH side knot to short and the bales are coming loose.
I am pretty unfamiliar with the machines but my guess is the needle isn't travelling all the way through the knotter at least far enough or maybe the knots are not tight enough to hold the string in.Am I on the right track?
oh,and it seems to do it about every 4th to 5th bale if that helps.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you suppose you have enough wear in the knotter assemblies that they&#8217;re no longer tying at the same time, even though the needles are still arriving at the same time? Can you advance one knotter a little bit on the 14T? My Dad used to sell and service that model, but I haven&#8217;t been around one for years.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I very strongly suggest getting a manual from Deere before you do anything else. They have a trouble shooting section. Secondly, go to www.ytmag.com and go tot he Implement Alley section and post your question there. There are guys there that can walk you through any issue you have.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

I have the manual but it only goes so far into descriptions


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Check the tension on the shoot are both sides even? If they are both tightened down the same then it is most likely the tie mechanism. Look for uneven wear, parts that look different. 

Get that manual


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Check for rust on the knotter assembly also make sure the knife that cuts the twine is sharp. Could be the dull knife is allowing the knot to pull loose.

 Al


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I used an old 14T for years and it had the same problem at one point. On mine it proved out to be the square keys that hold the knotters on the shaft had worn out, letting one knotter fall a bit behind in time with the other. I put in new keys and it cured my problem.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks for the advice guys,I just hand tied them and next cutting I will goof with it and go from there


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

on the 14 t and 24 t they like to be run about 1700 rpm . alot of them miss ties if you run them over 2000 rpm


----------

